# Hunting (A rich mans sport?)



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you think hunting is becoming more of a rich mans sport?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Personally I can see it both ways although I tend to agree with it becomming a rich mans sport. For people who grow up with it and have a lot of stuff being passed down and whatnot, I can see how it wouldn't be quite so expensive, or if your parents buy it all for you when you are a kid or whatever, but me personally, when I start hunting I am going to have to start from scratch, I didn't grow up hunting and didn't have any relatives that hunted either so I really had no idea where to start and had no way of really knowing what I needed. Now, being 24 and married, I want to start getting into it since my inlaws are ALL hunters which is nice, but all I have so far is a .22, which I suppose is a good start. I am mainly a fisherman, so when I went to cabelas to price hunting equipment, I can see how it can be extremely expensive, I honestly don't know how so many people afford it. :? (IMHO)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I honestly don't know how so many people afford it.


Baby steps. That is all. For equipment, you can spend as little, or as much as you want. A rifle is your biggest expense. The rest - is all a matter of how much you believe what is said in catalogs trying to sell you stuff. The only "hunting only" clothing I have is the orange vest I got at Walmart for $4.96 and hat I paid $2 for. Otherwise, I layer up and wear good old blue jeans and an old coat to keep warm. A hooded sweatshirt under the coat for more warmth. You probably already have all the stuff you need. An old coat works well - something you don't mind getting dirty. Extra pair of sweats under the jeans to keep warm. And a good knife that holds a solid blade. An old day pack - if you don't have one, hit the DI and get one for $3. For gear you just don't need to spend a lot of money and can have a great hunting experience.

All the other stuff - well, it can make things more enjoyable - things like goretex super real tree camo with scent lock butt wiping built in luggable loo, and extra pockets to keep your latte warm while you travel the vast distances of rugid elk country, while your feet remain comfortable and light as a feather in these new kevlar super Royal Elk treads. you get the point. Don't believe all the ads and wear clothes you would wear hiking for this time of year and you'll be fine. Deer and elk don't read clothing labels.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think that it has to be as rich of a sport as it is being made out to be. From my experiences anyway.
First off you really only need 3 guns to take care of all of the hunting here in utah.
20 or 12 gauge shot gun for every bird
.22 for rabbits and what not 
either a 30-06, 7mm or 300 will take care of any game we have in utah. from bear moose elk deer down to antelope. 30-06 is cheap enough that it works fine for coyotes as well.( i know it doesn't shoot as flat as say a 223)
then you just take care of the warm clothes and hunters orange that you get through out the years.
Binos and rangefinders are nice but kinda overrated. I just bought some rangefinders this year. I used them to make mental distance reminders just in case something came out. But when it did. I didn't have time to think to use them.
Archery is a little different. I think that a little bit more money is spent by the archerers on the equipment they buy.
muzzle loader is similar to rifle 
Granted bullets are getting to be more expensive on everything but most people get cost of living raises every year so thats 6's

the part that is expensive is the 26 ft trailer,and all the crap that goes with it; the 4 door dually diesle truck and the gas to pull it all up to wherever you go. (and don't tell me horses are cheep to maintain)

it can be cheaper than one thinks. Its cheapest to buy a used gun from a family member, because the buy it retail and then you get the rifle and scope package for a good deal.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

In any sport there are gear heads. The bottom line is that it's all up to you. Go buy a used rifle for $300. If you get a decent brand, it will last you the rest of your life. Let's say you have it for 20 years, that's $15 dollars a year plus some ammo. Probably cheaper than any hobby you have or even your cable TV.

Lots of gear can be considered hunting gear, but people who enjoy the outdoors usually have some items as a given. Boots, coat, daypack. You don't "need" much at all.

Is dating a rich man's sport? Some people have a blast going to Costco for $1.00 hot dogs and a walk in the park. Others fly to 'Frisco in a private jet. If the Gulfstream was a requirement, Treehugn' would be the only one gettin' any action!


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

Unfortunately tags are costing more and more, public land is becoming less and less and prices of gear are going way up. Yes, it is undeniable that hunting is becoming a rich man's sport.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

i don't know if you noticed mr. loopy but they just dropped the prices on general deer tags from $40 to $35 and elk tags from $65 to $45 so instead of paying $105 we are paying $80 just for the general tags. granted its a little more for the LE and OIL tags. but if you are putting in for those that means you have more money to spend because most people get these animals mounted on top of the tag price. 
So if you only hunt general buck and bull seasons that is $6.67 a month. say you buy 2 boxes of shells (practice and hunting) a year for a 30-06 thats what another $30. assume you've been hunting for a few years so you already have your orange and warm clothes $0.
gas has gone up but you get raises for cost of living so $0. food= you eat wether you go hunting or not so $0. so $110 is what you spend every year on hunting. save $9.17 a month and your set for the year for buck and bull hunting.
waterfowl and upland game hunting the only thing going up is the boxes of shells. say you pay $10 a box. on average you'll probably get out hunting say less than 18 times a year(thats about once a week from sept to january) probably closer to 10 times. say you shoot on average 15 times an outing( more for ducks and less for upland game so an av of 15) thats only 6 boxes of shells or $60.( and lead is cheeper than $10 a box) thats $5 bucks a month.
So all in all that is roughly $170 a year or $14.17 a month. or going to out to eat for two at a cheeper restaurant. I'll give you the benefit of the dought and say $250 a year. thats just under $21 a month. Eat at home once a month instead of going out to eat and you have your hunting covered for the year. we all pay more than that a month for cell phones, cable, drinks (soda and other beverages), smokes. etc. cut back here and there and then hunting isn't as expensive as it looks to be.
If i missed anything point it out so i can budget for it this year.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> i don't know if you noticed mr. loopy but they just dropped the prices on general deer tags from $40 to $35 and elk tags from $65 to $45 so instead of paying $105 we are paying $80 just for the general tags. granted its a little more for the LE and OIL tags. but if you are putting in for those that means you have more money to spend because most people get these animals mounted on top of the tag price.
> So if you only hunt general buck and bull seasons that is $6.67 a month. say you buy 2 boxes of shells (practice and hunting) a year for a 30-06 thats what another $30. assume you've been hunting for a few years so you already have your orange and warm clothes $0.
> gas has gone up but you get raises for cost of living so $0. food= you eat wether you go hunting or not so $0. so $110 is what you spend every year on hunting. save $9.17 a month and your set for the year for buck and bull hunting.
> waterfowl and upland game hunting the only thing going up is the boxes of shells. say you pay $10 a box. on average you'll probably get out hunting say less than 18 times a year(thats about once a week from sept to january) probably closer to 10 times. say you shoot on average 15 times an outing( more for ducks and less for upland game so an av of 15) thats only 6 boxes of shells or $60.( and lead is cheeper than $10 a box) thats $5 bucks a month.
> ...


I guess that a good way to look at it. Maybe it is something I can manage to get into someday!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If it is a "rich man's sport", why is it I see MORE 'poor' folk hunting than rich folk? Every time I go to WalMart there are people shopping in the hunting section that make less than $10.00/hr who seem to manage to go hunting every year. 

Of course the cost of hunting is higher than 20 years ago, how much did a house/car cost then compared to now? Hunting is a BARGAIN compared to the cost of gas/housing/food/automobiles/entertainment(movies etc.)/strippers, and on and on! To expect hunting to be immune to the higher cost of living is nonsensical. JMHO


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I try and point out to my wife that hunting is cheaper for me than scrap-booking is for her. Thank goodness she likes to hunt or i'd be broke buying a ton of scap booking stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> I try and point out to my wife that hunting is cheaper for me than scrap-booking is for her. Thank goodness she likes to hunt or i'd be broke buying a ton of scap booking stuff. :mrgreen:


Amen, my wife is hooked on that stuff! The benefit is she can't give me much grief about my 'hobbies' when hers is just as costly and time consuming!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

her sister pushes her realy hard to get into it more. but when hunting season comes she'd easily skip a scrap booking sesssion to go after some mulies or an elk. I just hope i can keep it that way with us having kids and all. we'll see how this year goes now that we have a little one.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

"Hunting is a rich man's sport" is nothing more than a lame excuse to bitch.

Golfers spend tons o' cash on their sport. They have much more in their bag, irons, woods, balls, & other gadgets & gizmos than a new Benelli SBE or a even a new Kimber rifle costs.

Bowlers spend thousands on equipment, beer & travel every year.

ATVers spend tens of thousands on travel, rigs, & trailers for their fun.

MotoCross bikers have to have giant credit lines as well.

A Scott Fly Rod or GLoomis spinning rod costs more than a Remington 700 ADL, and the waders, float tubes, and even boats can get ultra expensive.

A good set of skis, boots, poles, and snowboards cost more that most rifles & shotguns, not to mention $80 a day for lift tickets.

Campers run up to hundreds of thousands of dollars.

Softball players spend thousands on the best bats, the best gloves, beer, & travel to the games.

All fun activities cost money. The trick is to budget & spend some time finding deals if your funds are limited, as most of us have that problem.

Utah has the best public land in the United States for outdoor activities. For less than a thousand bucks & some investment of time, you can hunt all you want in Utah.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Hunting is not becoming a rich mans sport its becoming a drunken idiots sport....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Hunting is not becoming a rich mans sport its becoming a drunken idiots sport....


I think you've had one to many lortabs...


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

FROGGER said:


> Hunting is not becoming a rich mans sport its becoming a drunken idiots sport....


True...The recent advent of alcohol has just began to show up in the hunting world :roll:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > Hunting is not becoming a rich mans sport its becoming a drunken idiots sport....
> ...


Sounds good about now :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Depends, if you take about harvest rates then you could argueable say yes. I hike my arse off every year and seldom get a shot of at a deer, but I get to go out. My millionare uncle gets at least 5 animals a year with all the hunts he gets to do. I think rich people get a lot more opportunity and quality hunts IMHO.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Depends, if you take about harvest rates then you could argueable say yes. I hike my arse off every year and seldom get a shot of at a deer, but I get to go out. My millionare uncle gets at least 5 animals a year with all the hunts he gets to do. *I think rich people get a lot more opportunity and quality hunts IMHO*.


Biggest no brainer in the history of the Earth :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

......and the sky is blue.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

unless it's dark or cloudy.


----------

